# Usb port > Lightning error



## WJA_89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello there

Wondering if anyone can help me

I have a problem with my kindle. Basically I was just reading it then it went onto a screen where there is  a rectangle shape then below it is

A usb port cable and a > then a lightning bolt symbol?

The problem went away when I connected my kindle to my laptop.

Just wonder what causes this problem and what does it mean, Bit frustrating when this keeps happening..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure from your description, but it sounds like it's basically saying it's time to charge it.  How often does it happen?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The screen you describe sounds like the one you normally get when you're charging. When you connect to your laptop to charge it should say "USB Drive Mode" at the top, then have a picture of a USB cord. Underneath that it tells you what to do if you want to read while charging and then it has the lightening bolt which shows it is charging.

Whatever you were seeing on your screen to begin with, that's what should appear when you connect it to your laptop. It shouldn't disappear unless you right click the Kindle's drive letter and choose 'eject'.

Can you describe the circumstances in more detail?


----------



## WJA_89 (Jun 4, 2012)

It is completely diffeent from the USB drive mode.

it has no text explaning to eject the kindle etc.


The incident only occurs occasionally.  It is the slimeline non touch screen kindle i am using incase you wondered.

What happens is I will just be reading my kindle then randomly it will switch to this image.  No text is on the image at all

Just a large rectangle which I think is an image for the battery, The underneath is a USB power chord logo with an ">" then a Lightning bolt image (Not inside a battery) just a lightning bolt on its on.

Could this indicate that it needs charged? As I say once this image occurs the Kindle becomes completely idle

thanks again


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann could be right, it does sound as if it's telling you to charge the Kindle. What does the battery indicator on the top right of your screen say - does it show almost empty?

I would suggest you keep you Kindle well charged - don't let it go down beyond half full - and see if this keeps happening.


----------



## WJA_89 (Jun 4, 2012)

The bar seems to be only half empty.


Will just reguarly charge it once a week and see if this stops the problem

Once again, Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

After your further description, I'm thinking it might be something worth contacting Kindle CS about the next time it happens.  As I recall, I get some kind of warning when the battery is too low on the kindle and it seems to me it's pretty clear that it's saying it needs to be charged.  It's not ambiguous at all.  But then, I've only very rarely let the battery go so flat.  And usually it's on a kindle that I've not used for a few days (I have several  ) and I inadvertently left the wireless on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

WJA_89 said:


> The bar seems to be only half empty.
> 
> Will just reguarly charge it once a week and see if this stops the problem
> 
> Once again, Thanks for your assistance.


If you've not been charging the basic Kindle (non-touch) once a week, it sounds like it's the low charge indicator. I need to charge my K4 once a week.

Betsy


----------

